# Tires and wheels for 5000 quattro



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

hello guys, just got my 1987 5000s Quattro on the road and can't help but wanting to keep fixing and restoring beauty into it. My all new favorite car i have owned. Anyways, i was looking thru some pics and wondered about some summer wheels for my car that look like this car's. (first car pictured in this thread, the black one.)http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3648119
Anyone know the specs on a tire/wheel package that will fit my car and look like his? are they BBS? which bolt pattern, rim size, offset, and tires. Thanks for any info you guys can shed.


----------

